# Cystitis in pregnancy - can I take anything?



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

I have been suffering from cystitis for the last 24 hours, it isn't excruciating but is very uncomfortable and I wondered whether there were any over-the-counter remedies for it that are safe to take during pregnancy? I have checked the NHS direct website and understand that if it hasn't cleared up in 2-4 days I need to go to the GP (luckily I have a GP appointment scheduled for Tuesday anyway so can ask about anti b's then if necessary) but am hoping it clears before then! Is there anything you can recommend other than drinking plenty of water? 

Many thanks

Amber x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Amber,

To be honest just drinking plenty of water is the best thing to flush out your system and help to relieve the symptoms. You can use sachets to reduce the acidity of your urine and you can get these over the counter but apart from that there is nothing else. To be honest plenty water works just as well. If you have pain then you can take paracetamol for this if you need to. Cystitis is usually self limiting and should have cleared in a few days but as you say if you still have symptoms then a short course of anti-biotics is best treatment and GP will be able to advise on Tuesday.

Hope it clears soon  
Maz x


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Many thanks, Maz. I have been drinking stacks of water which seems to have done the trick!

Thanks for your reply,

Amber


----------

